# Railroad Crossing Flasher Lionel#154



## train100102 (Sep 1, 2010)

My son will be receiving an O gauge Polar Express with fastrack, and wants the Railroad Crossing Flasher Lionel #154. Are these 2 items compatible? Will I need to wire the flasher to the track somehow? Can you tell this is all new to us??!!??? Thanks for any help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The manual says yes. Page 6

Or you can get a crossing grade built in.


----------



## train100102 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Come back again Ya Hear! (Banjo Music)


----------

